# Wild Hog Hunters?



## clalmond (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone here into wild hogs. I love to hunt (and eat) them but don't have a place right now. I would be interested in joining a club that has them or if anyone has a farm with hogs on it, I would be happy to pay a fee to hunt sometime. I live in West End, NC but travel to the coast regurlarly to surf fish. Thanks, Calvin


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*hogs*

I would like to try that myself with a bow


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Chris, there is a vid. you need to watch, it's called "Tusk of Terror"  2 brothers that are pros go after them and all of a sudden they become the hunted. Poor guy lost his best dog to that monster and the other guy about lost his leg.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Hogs*

I have a really good video of hog huntin with bows and it will keep you on the edge of your seat.I'll find out the name of it is and let you know.


----------



## wavygravy (Oct 28, 2008)

I went down to Florida a couple weeks ago for a little hog hunt while visiting friends, shot a 200 lber with a 44 mag pistola. Awesome time riding around on buggies and stuff.


----------



## filly (Apr 20, 2009)

yep, going tonight for the last time here in texas before moving to va beach in a couple of weeks. gonna be hot, though.


----------



## filly (Apr 20, 2009)

shot two. they were small, about 50 lbs each.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

we just started to hunt them here in Nazi Jersey. Can't wait to get out there.


----------



## filly (Apr 20, 2009)

very good eating. i just grilled the backstraps last night from one of the ones i got tuesday evening. man, it was good. i haven't bought pork the last year and half we lived here in texas.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Hogs*

Hey Filly,we have hogs here in Va.Beach also.Back Bay refuge allows a short hunt during deer season you need to check it out.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Hog huntin*



chriscustom said:


> I have a really good video of hog huntin with bows and it will keep you on the edge of your seat.I'll find out the name of it is and let you know.


Hey here is the name of the video.Ferocious Tuskers with Dan Fitzgerald adn Dan foulkrod.Amazing video.


----------



## mike.ponting456 (Jun 15, 2009)

Cedar Springs Hog Hunting is a first-class operation, run by a hard-core bowhunter who looks after every detail to make your hunt successful. Guaranteed action from start to finish.

south carolina hog hunting


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

There is a group in Tennesse that hunt them with only a Knife. It seems that once you get a hold of the critters back legs you control them. Toooo much for me.

PS Brother went to SC to hunt the things last summer and had a blast.


----------



## filly (Apr 20, 2009)

chris, cool, will check it out for sure.


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

filly said:


> yep, going tonight for the last time here in texas before moving to va beach in a couple of weeks. gonna be hot, though.


lived in VA beach for awhile. was actually born at Norfolk general.
Moved down to Moyock awhile ago. Went huntin last year for deer and as we were headin home unsuccessfully we saw a huge pack of feral pigs cross the road. must of been 20-30. its a small piece of land for that many..


----------

